# Darksong's Sketch Shop



## Darksong (Oct 30, 2008)

Here, you can request Pokemon for me to sketch! I can do it in a suggested pose or one I do myself, and you can also provide an image for the pose you want the Pokemon to be in! I promise that I will not steal any art from anywhere. But the problem is, the scanner is at my father's house, and I'm not there often, so prepare to wait up to a week for your drawing to be finished.

Rules-
1. Please be polite, otherwise, I will not sketch for you.
2. Be reasonable. Please only request one sketch per post.
3. If no pose or text option is specified, I will pose the Pokémon in a pose I chose, and with no text.

Example:






You can also choose with or without the text.

If you have questions, ask me! Suggestions are welcome, too, but I prefer requests.

REQUESTS CURRENTLY OPEN


----------



## Jester (Oct 30, 2008)

May i have a shedinja sketch?


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohh, Articuno sketch please :D


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 30, 2008)

Do an Arcanine sketch, please!


----------



## Darksong (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay. I'll do all three. They'll be available in this thread by Sunday.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 1, 2008)

Here are your sketches:

Midnight-






EeveeSkitty-






Mewtwo-


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 1, 2008)

On the Arcanine, the legs are too small for the rest of the body.
Other than that, great!
Now make an Umbreon sketch, and fix the Arcanine if possible!


----------



## Jester (Nov 1, 2008)

It's great! But you do need to fix the arcanine legs xP Thanks!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice, but I'll say that you need to work on proportion. The Arcanine's body looks much too long for the rest of it, and the Articuno looks kinda fat, like a Pidgeotto.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, it's kind of hard to do two things:
1. Get every single little detail perfect.
2. Edit pictures I've already made without redrawing the whole thing.

I'll get on the Umbreon sketch.

And if you _really_ want me to fix the Arcanine and Articuno, then I will. But it might take a while; both of them are quite hard to draw because of all the details.


----------



## Jester (Nov 2, 2008)

May i request again? I request ditto. Good luck with that ~Evil laugh~


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 2, 2008)

Never mind. That was just a random test to see you skills. So...I request an Espeon.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the Umbreon sketch:







Working on the other two. Also note that I've added rules on poses and text.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are the other requests:

EeveeSkitty:







Midnight:


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 2, 2008)

Yay! But, you should've added the nose for the Umbreon. And the legs are too skinny for it. Wait- these are the Sugimori poses!
Now, can you sketch a baby Vaporeon in any pose with the text, "Awesome Cuteness"? Thanks!


----------



## Darksong (Nov 3, 2008)

That's because you didn't specify a pose.

Working on Vaporeon.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 3, 2008)

All right, here's Vaporeon!~


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 3, 2008)

Cute but the head is a little large but I'm not going to request for now because I don't feel like it.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, she said it was a baby Vaporeon, and kittens and puppies tend to have large heads in comparison to the rest of their body.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay! It bootiful~
Now...
Make...
A...
I use"..." a lot...
Anyways...
Make...
a baby Arcanine, facing forward, sitting down with no text? Please? Thanks!


----------



## Darksong (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay, I'll do that one. I can't remember when I'll next have the scanner, but I think it's tomorrow.

Oh, and I'll take your advice on how to draw Arcanine better, too ;)


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

Aww, they're all really cute~ I especially like that Umbreon :3
And they all look really good with your shading and stuff; do you ever colour things? And how long (normally) does it take you to finish a picture?
I'm intrigued :D

Can I request a Delibird, please? Thanks muchly in advance :3


----------



## Darksong (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, it is a sketch shop, but I might be able to color things. The problem is, I don't have a lot of colored pencils. D:

It usually takes me 15 minutes or so at the shortest, but I've done drawings that have taken up to half an hour before.

Done requests:

-Baby Arcanine (Mewtwo)

Working on:

- Delibird


----------



## Darksong (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to say that I am honored to make a sketch for the artist I look up to.

Done requests:

-Delibird (Dannichu)


----------

